# دولتان مستقلتان داخل ايطاليا



## dawquinas (16 أغسطس 2012)

الامم المتحدة فيها دولتين ذات سيادة، صغيرتين جداً، وتقعان بكاملهما داخل الأراضي الإيطالية...

الفاتيكان وسان مارينو

كانت إيطاليا قبل حروب التوحيد في القرن 19، عبارة عن دول وحكومات مستقلة...وطوال العصور الوسطى كان هناك دوقية فينيسيا، ودوقية ميلانو، وجمهورية فلورنسا، وغيرها الكثير...جنوا، نابولي، سيسيليا (صقلية)

وروما كانت تحت حكم بابا روما...

واثناء حروب التوحيد، ولظروف خاصة....تم الاتفاق على بقاء الفاتيكان دولة مستقلة عام 1929...

وكذلك سان مارينو، بسبب مساعدتهم لجنود جيش التوحيد....فتم منحهم حرية الاختيار واختاروا الاستقلال...ولذلك لم تدمج هاتين الدولتين في الدولة الإيطالية الوليدة....


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (23 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك عزيزي على موضوعك الجميل *

*لك مني أجمل تحية ^ــــــــ^*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أغسطس 2012)

*لو دولة عربية كانت حاصرتهما وحتلتهما .

أعتقد جنوب أفريقيا فيها دولتين أيضاً .
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا
شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------

